# Pronunciación de la "g" al final de sílaba



## Jellby

Hola,

Me gustaría saber cómo pronunciáis o cómo creéis que se debería pronunciar, la "g" final de sílaba, como en "ígneo", "magno", "agnóstico" (¿existen casos que en los que la "g" no vaya seguida de "n"?). ¿Es una "g" suave como la de "gato" o fuerte como la de "giro"?

Yo, personalmente, creo que es más bien una "g" como una "j", pronunciaría igual "majno" que "magno", pero la Ortografía de la RAE dice lo contrario:



> Letra g:
> 
> Representa la _g_ dos fonemas: uno velar sonoro antes las vocales _a_, _o_, _u_ y ante consonante, como en _*g*amo_, _*g*loria_, _ma*g*no_ [...]



¿Qué opináis los demás?


----------



## Fernando

Yo estoy en desacuerdo con la RAE. Se me hace complicadísimo pronunciar ma/gu/no y no majno, aunque reconozco que hago más una aspirada que una j.


----------



## Rayines

Siempre he pronunciado la "g" en esas palabras (magno, ígneo, agnóstico, con el sonido de la "g" acompañada por "a", "o",o "u", es decir como la de gato ).


----------



## Jellby

Jellby said:
			
		

> ¿existen casos que en los que la "g" no vaya seguida de "n"?



Por ejemplo: "sigma".

Un, dos, tres, responda otra vez


----------



## Learning

Hola!
Según la fonética estándar, la G implosiva, es decir en palabras como sigma, dogma, etc... se pronuncia como K. Si lo pronuncias como "GU" también suena normal, solo que lo otro es lo estándar.


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Aunque conocía esta regla, a bote pronto respondería que se pronuncia como la "j". No tengo problema en pronunciarla suave, como dice, pero la verdad es que la pronuncio como "h" aspirada (socorrido comodín donde los haya ). El DPHD dice que "no es propio del habla culta" pronunciarla fuerte, pero no pone que esto sea tan grave como decir "abujero" y no creo que nadie te vaya a decir que esté mal pronunciarla suave, fuerte o aspirada.


----------



## Ilmo

Jellby said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> (¿existen casos que en los que la "g" no vaya seguida de "n"?).
> ¿Qué opináis los demás?


 
Además de la "m" (sigma que mencionaste tú mismo) la "g" va seguida al menos de "r" (lograr) y de "l" (glaglar).


----------



## Jellby

Ilmo said:
			
		

> Además de la "m" (sigma que mencionaste tú mismo) la "g" va seguida al menos de "r" (lograr) y de "l" (glaglar).



Pero me refería a la "g" de final de sílaba, cuando va seguida de "r" o "l" no es final de sílaba, y ahí sí que es la "g" de "gato".


----------



## Fernando

sintagMa, otras 25 pesetas para mí.



			
				Learning said:
			
		

> Hola!
> Según la fonética estándar, la G implosiva, es decir en palabras como sigma, dogma, etc... se pronuncia como K. Si lo pronuncias como "GU" también suena normal, solo que lo otro es lo estándar.



Learning, en mi vida he oído sikma y dokma, ni creo que sea normal esta pronunciación.


----------



## maidens

en argentina se pronuncia como  gu jamás me hubiera imaginado que existía gente que la pronuncie como una jota


----------



## lazarus1907

La "g" corresponde a dos fonemas en Español: /g/ y /x/
El fonema /g/ puede tener dos realizaciones: oclusiva o fricativa 

Se pronuncia como (/x/) después de "e", "i", con o sin acento.
Se pronuncia /g/ en todos los demás casos:

Antes de "a","o","u"
Con "l" y "r"
A final de sílaba o palabra: "magno, "bulldog"

A principio de palabra o después de "n", /g/ se pronuncia como oclusiva (bloqueando el paso del aire). Es incorrecto pronunciar "ígneo" como /x/

Esto es lo que yo recuerdo, al menos.
La "g" antes de "n" puede llegar a tomarse casi como oclusiva, pero supongo que depende de tu dicción; yo la pronuncio ligeramente oclusiva, pero puedo hacerla fricativa si hago un ligero esfuerzo


----------



## Rayines

> yo la pronuncio ligeramente oclusiva, pero puedo hacerla fricativa si me esfuerzo


*Claro, ahora que hablamos del tema, recuerdo que una amiga mía pronuncia la "g" en esos casos casi como "jota", me pareció que era una forma de recalcarla, pero casi parecía que lo hacía para pronunciarla mejor. (Aunque a mí verdaderamente no me sonaba bien  ).*


----------



## jmx

Yo diría que la pronuncio como la 'g' de 'soga', o sea, fricativa, y casi inaudible. Es más, no recuerdo haber oído a nadie decir [máxno] o [mákno] para 'magno' o palabras similares.

De todas formas la 'g' postvocálica es el típico sonido que se introdujo por medio de cultismos, palabras que siguen siendo auténticas forasteras en la lengua castellana. Me parece a mí que la pronunciación más genuina de 'magno' podría ser [máno] o quizá [mánno].

Como de costumbre me parece como mínimo una estupidez intentar fijar la pronunciación "correcta".


----------



## lazarus1907

Dije "ligeramente oclusiva", pero sonora (como en "anguila" quizá), no fricativa como una "j".



> Yo diría que la pronuncio como la 'g' de 'soga', o sea, fricativa, y casi inaudible.



Pues yo diría que es lo correcto, si tal cosa existe, como bien dijiste.


----------



## zelivskeho

Es muy fácil: decí "mago", ahora hacé una pausa después de la G, pero agregale la "no" y listo!


----------



## Laia

*Magno*

Yo la pronuncio como una velar nasal.
Sería el sonido de "sing" en inglés.

O eso creo yo, ¿tiene sentido? no lo sé, a lo mejor soy un poco rara...


----------



## lazarus1907

Fricativa dorso-velar sí (e incluso dorso-palatal), pero ¿velar nasal?

Que yo sepa, sólo "m","n" y "ñ" pueden ser nasales en Español


----------



## Laia

Pues sí.
M_agno_... mmm... no pronuncio ni una "g" ni una "j" ni nada de lo que se ha dicho antes, sino una velar nasal.

Ay, no sé, no domino el tema de la fonética. Es igual...


----------



## Fernando

¿Como manno?

Repito, yo (¿y Jellby?, ambos extremeños) hacemos una j muy suave, casi h aspirada. Y nadie nos ha dicho nunca que pronunciemos "raro".


----------



## lazarus1907

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Como manno?
> 
> Repito, yo (¿y Jellby?, ambos extremeños) hacemos una j muy suave, casi h aspirada. Y nadie nos ha dicho nunca que pronunciemos "raro".



"Manno" sería la versión nasal, jeje

Yo soy del sur, y allí es normal pronunciarla ligeramente oclusiva (como dije antes), "como una j muy suave, casi un h aspirada", pero es más "correcto" pronunciarla como fricativa. La diferencia, en una conversación, es casi inapreciable.


----------



## Alundra

Yo creo que pronuncio la g de magno casi casi como en mojca...  

No sigo que me echais del foro...  

Alundra.


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> ¿Como manno?
> 
> Repito, yo (¿y Jellby?, ambos extremeños) hacemos una j muy suave, casi h aspirada. Y nadie nos ha dicho nunca que pronunciemos "raro".


 
No como manno, sino " *ma* - *ng* (como en "sing" en inglés") - *no* "

ma -ŋ -no

Mira, ya sé como explicarlo: sería como la palabra "sang" en inglés (o en catalán, se pronuncia igual).
Pues "sang no" y entonces cambiando la "s" por una "m" y ya está.

Uff 
Tampoco a mi me han dicho que lo pronuncie raro, eh?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Yo siempre lo he pronunciado como una j: majno, pero magnifico mas bien suena como una "cn" suave 
No sabía eso del velar nasal


----------



## Laia

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> No sabía eso del velar nasal


 
Buahhh nadie me entiende...  
Es igual... abandono mi explicación "de estar por casa"...


----------



## betulina

Laia said:
			
		

> Buahhh nadie me entiende...
> Es igual... abandono mi explicación "de estar por casa"...



Laia, si te sirve de algo, yo te entiendo 

Yo lo pronuncio igual, en fonética sería una velar nasal, sí, como la inglesa. Y ya dándole muchas vueltas, si pronunciase algo distinto sería como una [k] "ahogada"...  pero de entrada y sin pensarlo hago una velar nasal de estas, sí.


----------



## Laia

betulina said:
			
		

> Laia, si te sirve de algo, yo te entiendo


 
Claro que me sirve. Siempre viene bien saber que no estás loca del todo  jeje


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Laia said:
			
		

> Claro que me sirve. Siempre viene bien saber que no estás loca del todo  jeje


Yo tambien entiendo, comprendo y capto lo que dices  pero es que no sabía cómo se llamaba eso


----------



## lazarus1907

Pronunciad "man" extendiendo la "n" por unos segundos, luego "manno". Pronunciad seguidamente "magno". Si expeléis el aire por la nariz de igual manera en ambos casos con el mismo "zumbido", entonces lo pronunciáis nasal, pero tened en cuenta que la "g" no debería ser nasal.
Incluso aunque tenga un ligero toque nasal, dudo que lo sea; sonaría demasiado gangoso.


----------



## Laia

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pronunciad "man" extendiendo la "n" por unos segundos, luego "manno". Pronunciad seguidamente "magno". Si expeléis el aire por la nariz de igual manera en ambos casos con el mismo "zumbido", entonces lo pronunciáis nasal, pero tened en cuenta que la "g" no debería ser nasal.
> Incluso aunque tenga un ligero toque nasal, dudo que lo sea; sonaría demasiado gangoso.


 
No sé si te entiendo...  
Si estoy haciendo bien el experimento, pues sí, hay zumbido. Pero la pronunciación es completamente diferente de "manno".


----------



## Fernando

Te endendemos perfectamente, Laia, lo de manno era una aproximación.

Lo que pasa es que me parece rarísimo. Aunque por lo visto somos nosotros (los majnos) los raros.


----------



## betulina

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Pronunciad "man" extendiendo la "n" por unos segundos, luego "manno". Pronunciad seguidamente "magno". Si expeléis el aire por la nariz de igual manera en ambos casos con el mismo "zumbido", entonces lo pronunciáis nasal, pero tened en cuenta que la "g" no debería ser nasal.
> Incluso aunque tenga un ligero toque nasal, dudo que lo sea; sonaría demasiado gangoso.



Sí, a mí me sale nasal...  Es como la _ng_ inglesa que decía Laia... no sé, igual es el catalán...


----------



## Laia

Fernando said:
			
		

> Te endendemos perfectamente, Laia, lo de manno era una aproximación.
> 
> Lo que pasa es que me parece rarísimo. Aunque por lo visto somos nosotros (los majnos) los raros.


 
Si supiera hacerlo, os grabaría un archivo con la palabrita dicha por mi...


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Pues a mi ya me pusieron a hacer el ridículo en la oficina  
Y creo que sí me sale un poco nasal, porque si me tapo la nariz con los dedos me cuesta más trabajo decirlo (sin usar la j, claro)


----------



## lazarus1907

Laia said:
			
		

> Si estoy haciendo bien el experimento, pues sí, hay zumbido. Pero la pronunciación es completamente diferente de "manno".



Si es diferente de "manno", entonces probablemente la estés nasalizando ligeramente, pero al igual que *Fernando* (al que le recuerdo que probablemente yo también pronuncio como él), no te estés apartando tanto del sonido "ideal" como para que ni siquiera se perciba la diferencia en una conversación normal. 

Probablemente estamos hablando de pequeñas variaciones regionales (que las hay), no de incorrecciones brutales.


----------



## lazarus1907

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Pues a mi ya me pusieron a hacer el ridículo en la oficina
> Y creo que sí me sale un poco nasal, porque si me tapo la nariz con los dedos me cuesta más trabajo decirlo (sin usar la j, claro)



Necesitas la nariz para pronunciar la "m" y la "n" correctamente


----------



## lazarus1907

No me he podido aguantar, y he grabado cinco versiones de la palabra "magno" usando variando la pronunciación según como me habéis descrito, y he plasmado las ondas para que las veáis (por curiosidad más que nada, vaya  ).

A veces he pronunciado el final de palabra un tanto rápido o tenue, así que difieren ligeramente al final (por eso la número 4 acaba tan bruscamente).

Paso de poner mi voz, que no es ninguna preciosidad, pero creedme, las versiones 2,3 y 4 suenan casi idénticas, y si no las escuchas detenídamente varias veces, no te coscas, y los espectros de frecuencias son aún más parecidos.

Las versiones 1 y 5 suenan mal, especialmente la 5.

Como dije antes, no me gusta mi voz grabada, así que tendréis que imaginároslo, lo siento (o grabaros vosotros mismos, claro. )

http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lazarus1907/detail?.dir=3cc0&.dnm=df6cre2.jpg&.src=ph


----------



## Laia

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> No me he podido aguantar, y he grabado cinco versiones de la palabra "magno" usando variando la pronunciación según como me habéis descrito, y he plasmado las ondas para que las veáis (por curiosidad, vaya  ).
> 
> A veces he pronunciado el final de palabra un tanto rápido o tenue, así que difieren ligeramente al final (por eso la número 4 acaba tan bruscamente).
> 
> http://pg.photos.yahoo.com/ph/lazarus1907/detail?.dir=3cc0&.dnm=df6cre2.jpg&.src=ph
> 
> Paso de poner mi voz, que no es ninguna preciosidad, per creedme, las versiones 2,3 y 4 suenan casi idénticas, y si no las escuchas detenídamente varias veces, no te coscas, y los espectros de frecuencias son aún más parecidos.
> 
> Las versiones 1 y 5 suenan mal, especialmente la 5.


 
¿Qué hay que hacer para oírlo? ¿O no se puede oir?


----------



## Fernando

No se puede oír por la natural timidez de Lazarus, Tendremos que pedirle a Venusenvy que lo haga, ya que ya ha enviado algún archivo de audio (o a Laia, si se anima).


----------



## Galianne

Si alguien me dice como "upload" o ?) un archivo yo lo hago .


----------



## lazarus1907

Después de pulsar "Reply", justo a la derecha de la sonrisita donde se seleccionan los dibujitos para insertar en el texto, hay un clip. Púlsalo y sigue las instrucciones.


----------



## Lourdes Luna

Jellby said:
			
		

> Hola,
> 
> Me gustaría saber cómo pronunciáis o cómo creéis que se debería pronunciar, la "g" final de sílaba, como en "ígneo", "magno", "agnóstico" (¿existen casos que en los que la "g" no vaya seguida de "n"?). ¿Es una "g" suave como la de "gato" o fuerte como la de "giro"?
> 
> Yo, personalmente, creo que es más bien una "g" como una "j", pronunciaría igual "majno" que "magno", pero la Ortografía de la RAE dice lo contrario:
> 
> 
> 
> ¿Qué opináis los demás?


 
Mira en México la palabra magno se pronuncia un poco gutural, como un Francés en la pronunciación de la "r" en español, ejemplo:
La palabra "apareció" un Francés la pronunciaria "apaggueció"
Ese sonido de la g, es la que se emplea en Magno, es como un sonido grave y ahogado, si lo pronunciaras con J es un sonido como en el de la palabra "Maja"

Espero te sirva, saludos


----------



## Galianne

lazarus1907 said:
			
		

> Después de pulsar "Reply", justo a la derecha de la sonrisita donde se seleccionan los dibujitos para insertar en el texto, hay un clip. Púlsalo y sigue las instrucciones.


I'm terribly sorry but for some reason I can't seem to attach the files to my post. 

Acerca de lo que supuestamente es la pronunciación correcta de la "g" (seguida de una vocal) tengo una pregunta. Por ejemplo en magno, la "g" iría seguida de una "u", entonces magno se diría ma-GU-no?  O entendí mal?

Y a propósito del tema, mi "g" suena como una "k" aspirada o ahogada.


----------



## luis masci

Me temo que es una cuestión de regionalismo. Por eso mis compatriotas han mencionado la "g" de gato, porque los argentinos la pronunciamos así. 
No creo que se pueda generalizar; lo mismo sucede con el sonido de la "s - z- c -b-v" etc, un español la dice de una manera diferente a como lo hacemos nosotros, por ejemplo.


----------



## lazarus1907

¿La "g" de gato? ¿o de mago?


----------



## luis masci

Da igual, la "g" suena igual en ambas palabras para mi.


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

Aunque no me gusta mucho oír mi voz grabada, decidí hacer un fichero para que lo escuchen y juzguen por ustedes mismos. Para hacerlo más interesante y natural, digo primero "magno" solito y luego leo "dogma" y "magnífico" en dos frases que encontré en internet (noten que en la segunda hay "ng" en "tenga"...es bueno matar dos pájaros de un tiro, ¿no?). 

"Negar algún dogma significa negar la misma fe."
"Es magnífico que Chile tenga candidatas a la presidencia."

P.S. Espero que se escuche bien, tuve problemas con el tamaño.


----------



## lazarus1907

Entiendo tu reacción, Luis; a todo el mundo le sorprende oír que son sonidos distintos la primera vez que lo lees o te lo dicen.

Pero haz la prueba: Graba la palabra "mago" y "gota", y luego corta "go" en "mago" (si puedes, porque no hay ningún corte claramente definido en la transición), y añádele "go" de "gota". Verás que el sonido oclusivo de la última "g" hace que la palabra suene horrible, como un extranjero que no distingue la "g" de la "k". Si tienes un programa de sonido decente o un buen teclado digital que grabe sonidos y los reconstruya a distintas frecuencias, prueba a reducir la velocidad del sonido grabado manteniendo el tono, y verás como notas claramente el bloqueo del aire en el caso de la "g" oclusiva.


----------



## lazarus1907

Espero que no te importe, Jorge. 

He normalizado el fichero de audio de Jorge para que se oiga mejor la palabra magno. Su pronunciación de la "g" es bastante oclusiva, pero no completamente. Fijáos en la gráfica.


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Me uno a la moda de el audio adjunto con las mismas frases que Jorge, amablemente, nos ha dado 
Pequeños problemas de tamaño no me dejan adjuntar en MP3, lo mando en wav.
Saludos
Tigger


----------



## lazarus1907

Gracias por tu grabación también, Tigger.

Te adjunto un par de gráficas sobre tu voz y un pequeño extracto de sonido.

En "magno" yo diría que pronuncias la "g" como una jota practicamente, velar-fricativa y sorda.
Poco despúes, sin embargo, dices "magnífico", y la pronuncias completamente distinta (ver fichero adjunto y segunda gráfica): Muchísimo más suave, fricativa y sonora; practicamente como "se supone" que se debe pronunciar  
En "Dogma", que no está en la gráfica, la "g" la pronuncias a medio camino entre los dos sonidos, más tirando al "suave".

Notad en las gráficas el pico que se produce en "mango", y que sin embargo en "magni.." no está.

Por cierto, en mp3 los archivos deberían ser al menos 12 veces más pequeños si lo haces correctamente.

Un saludo


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

Ahora sí que me sorprendí... ja ja ja... resulta que mi pronunciación es distinta cada vez   Se supone que la gente "normal" pronunciaría siempre igual ¿no?
Ja jajajajaaj


----------



## lazarus1907

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ahora sí que me sorprendí... ja ja ja... resulta que mi pronunciación es distinta cada vez   Se supone que la gente "normal" pronunciaría siempre igual ¿no?
> Ja jajajajaaj



Pues no. Yo apenas consigo reproducir dos veces el mismo sonido sin practicar duramente durante un buen rato con el micro y analizando detalladamente las ondas. No se nota apenas, claro, pero es un desastre si te pones a escrutinar. No todo el mundo tiene una dicción clara y limpia todo el tiempo.

Habiendo dicho esto, mi padre (de Valladolid, España) consigue una pronunciación más consistente, clara y estándar que la mía (no muchísimo mejor, pero se nota si te fijas); es de esos que suenan perfectos cuando graban su voz.


----------



## fmbyz

Pigmeo, magma....50 € para mi!


----------



## Dr. Quizá

Una sin "n" ni "m": "Sigfredo". ¡Toma ya! 

Iba a grabar algo, pero acabo de darme cuenta de que no tengo micro...


----------



## lazarus1907

Sí, sí, valentones... poned vuestras grabaciones para descargar con frases largas como han hecho esos dos valientes, y ya os soltaré la grafiquita de turno para que "os veáis"


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

¡Si se escucha!
Lo has dicho l-e-n-t-o


----------



## lazarus1907

No hay ningún problema, Inés.

Al amplificar el sonido, el ruido también ha quedado amplificado, así que le he metido un pequeño filtro para mejorarlo. Así tal y como está, la "g" suena bastante bien.

Por cierto, ¿no pudiste escuchar el mensaje de Tigger, o mi versión acortada de su mensaje?

Un saludo.


----------



## Rayines

*Lazarus: Muchas gracias!, pero borré mi mensaje anterior, porque ya no pude escuchar ninguno de los archivos de sonido. (Me parece que nunca se pudieron poner acá). Bueno, veremos!*


----------



## jorge_val_ribera

tigger_uhuhu said:
			
		

> Ahora sí que me sorprendí... ja ja ja... resulta que mi pronunciación es distinta cada vez   Se supone que la gente "normal" pronunciaría siempre igual ¿no?
> Ja jajajajaaj


 
Yo tengo el mismo problema. Para hacer el fichero leí las frases como 30 veces (sin exagerar), y nunca estaba contento con cómo sonaban. Así que en una de ésas dije: "Ya, ésta la pongo, suene como suene".


----------



## AlfonsoHKG

facil, os poneis la Ser, la Cope, TVE, A3  o la que sea y vereis que pronuncian:

Magno (g como en leg)

Manno seria andaluz, jeje

Majno, suena muy madrileno, agresivillo


----------



## fran

Realmente suena raro... como andaluz estoy deacuerdo en la pronunciación "manno" o "mahno", no se si es correcto, la h la utilizo para sustituir las consonantes "mediosordas" como las de final de una palabra.

mahno, dohma (no domma), hablah, etc...

P.D.: a los cordobeses nos llaman "de la boca grande", ampliamos muuucho las vocales finales o cuando eliminamos la ultima consonante.


----------

